# lighted mirrors available in Australia



## indybrat (Jun 18, 2009)

I've just started trying to find lighted make up mirrors but I'm finding a lack of choices in Australia.   I really want one with the multiple lighting settings but the only one I've been able to find does not have it.  I've seen the same one in Harvey Norman, Good Guys and the Shaver Shop.  Kmart/Target/Big W don't have any.  

I'm going to try Myer, David Jones and Retravision over the weekend.

I'd really appreciate any advice you can give on the type of mirror you have and where you got it from.

Thanks!


----------



## darkorchid (Jun 18, 2009)

I tried finding a makeup mirror too but really they only have those round/oval ones here that either have the light on or off. I got mine from Bing Lee because that was the cheapest, but in the end the light busted, so now I don't bother with it.
Maybe try ebay to see if someone is selling something second hand that might have the multiple light settings?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 18, 2009)

I've been looking for one too, I want the kind that my sister had when I was a kid. It was like a fold out one that had lights either side and you could adjust for 'daytime' or 'evening' makeup.

I went to myer today and they have 3 to choose from, and they're actually on sale now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I got the smallest which is a round one on a stand with a switch, and it has a small bulb inside that glows all the way around the mirror. It was $40, not entirely happy b/c the light is a bit dim. The globes are replaceable though so the globe could probably be changed depending on the max wattage.

The next size up was $60 that is a touch lamp and they had one with decorative glass around it for about $85 i think. 

I'd recommend the $60 b/c it has varying degress of brightness, I'm thinking of returning mine for that one tomorrow.


----------



## Brie (Jun 18, 2009)

haha ^ my sister had one like that too! (i think it had a drawer or something under it and was white)


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 18, 2009)

^^ Ha ha yeah I think it did! I used to play with it and she'd crack it cos I'd get in to all her makeup and break her lippies.


----------



## indybrat (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I've been looking for one too, I want the kind that my sister had when I was a kid. It was like a fold out one that had lights either side and you could adjust for 'daytime' or 'evening' makeup.
._

 
I found one like that at my Great-Aunts house when were packing up the house after she died.  It belonged to her daugther who had been in theatre. I actually put it aside as I was going to keep it and check if it worked.  Unfortunately,  it was mistakenly mixed in with other stuff that a second hand dealer took from the house.  

Conair still make one like that, but I have yet to be able to find it in a shop.

I'm going to Myer tomorrow so I'll check out what they have.


----------



## billy_cakes (Jun 19, 2009)

i recently just got a conair one, i got the smallest size because the larger ones didnt havethe ajustable light settings so i figured why waste the money. My dad did happen to find me one at a flea market though, it looks to be from the 70s? it was day, candlelight, fluro and another setting...its ugly as all sin but works well


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 19, 2009)

My mum used to have one that folded out like a book and had the settings at the bottom for daytime, evening etc haha. It looked so corny.. she's a hoarder, we might still have it but I doubt it! I use a regular mirror on a stand with magnification on one side and try to open my blinds for natural light.. doesn't work at night tho


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 19, 2009)

Ha ha it seems those lit mirrors were really popular! Tacky as anything tho.

I took the tiny conair one back to myer last night and swapped it for the next size up with adjustable light settings.. it's a touch lamp too which is funny, if you touch it accidentally while you're doing your makeup the light goes off! annoying!


----------



## Ethelynde (Jun 20, 2009)

"Conair still make one like that, but I have yet to be able to find it in a shop."

Conair Illumina Collection two sided lighted make-up mirror with 3 panels and 4 light settings.
5x/1x magnification
4 light settings: day,evening, office and home
Side view mirror panels adjust for custom viewing and close for travel
3 panels provide wide angle viewing
UL listed
Limited one-year warranty
(From the Conair US website.)

Yes, they do still make it. I asked at my local Shavers Shop, as they stock the other pedestal Conair mirrors, if they could order it in for me. They rang last Monday to say that it wouldn't be available in Australia for at least 12 months.


----------



## Ethelynde (Jun 20, 2009)

"I took the tiny conair one back to myer last night and swapped it for the next size up with adjustable light settings.. it's a touch lamp too which is funny, if you touch it accidentally while you're doing your makeup the light goes off! annoying!"

That sounds like the one I settled on. $69.95, it was. It's nice to look at, but the turning part off is indeed annoying.  

Do you find the bulb to be bright? Mine seems not as bright as I hoped it would be.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 20, 2009)

^^ it's definitely not as bright as I'd like, but is a whole lot brighter than the smaller one!

I'm going to check the manual and see what voltage bulbs I can safely put in although I suspect they've put the brightest. 

I'm not 100% happy, but it's better than the lamp and hand mirror combo I was using before. The best light in my house is in the bathroom but I don't want to keep my makeup in there or run back and forth. Oh well.


----------



## indybrat (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Ha ha it seems those lit mirrors were really popular! Tacky as anything tho.

I took the tiny conair one back to myer last night and swapped it for the next size up with adjustable light settings.. it's a touch lamp too which is funny, if you touch it accidentally while you're doing your makeup the light goes off! annoying!_

 
Damn.  I got the $89 one from Myer today.  I read the boxes on all of them and I couldn't find anything on them about adjustable light settings.  I ended up going for the $89 as it looked a little bigger.

When you say adjustable ligth settings, what settings does it have?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 20, 2009)

^^ the $69 dollar one is adjustable cos it's a touch lamp. The one that you've got is the one with decorative glass around it right? I don't think that's adjustable cos it's got a switch.

If that one is bright enough for you keep it, cos even though mine's got three settings, I only ever have it on the brightest!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *indybrat* 

 
_ When you say adjustable ligth settings, what settings does it have?_

 

woops, and to answer this it just has:

'touch once'= dim 
'touch twice'= little brighter 
'touch three times'= ok brightness..


----------



## indybrat (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_woops, and to answer this it just has:

'touch once'= dim 
'touch twice'= little brighter 
'touch three times'= ok brightness.._

 
Thanks.  I think I will keep the one I have.  I haven't had a chance to use it yet.  I'm not convinced it will be bright enough but I'm also looking at putting more ceiling lights above my dressing table.


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the tips girls! I got the $69 one yesterday. I'm really happy with it!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 26, 2009)

check this out! you can still get them! I found this in a member's thread on the stash and stats forum. They're $35.99 US on amazon.


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jun 26, 2009)

Haha I'm totally into how retro that looks. I really need to get myself a nice mirror for makeup, but I'm about to move house, so I want to see how good the lighting is when I finally move in before making any decisions...


----------

